# Best Hog Dog Breed



## akbirdhunter

Alright yall, I'm *FINALLY *about to get out of this god forsaken apartment and get my first house here in Georgia. Wife and I agreed that it's time we get ourselves a dog. What's your favorite bay dog for hog hunting and why? Any that could double as a family pet so long as they get plenty of exercise (wife is a marathon runner) would get bonus points!

Thanks for your input and sorry if this has been addressed before.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`d get a jagd terrier. Pound for pound, one of the toughest dogs in the world.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Haven't seen this little guy before, looks like a more rugged Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## Nicodemus

akbirdhunter said:


> Haven't seen this little guy before, looks like a more rugged Jack Russell Terrier.




They are, by a long shot. A good friend of mine has one and uses her on hogs here in Southwest Georgia. Another friend has one and use it on European boar in Romania.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

akbirdhunter said:


> Alright yall, I'm *FINALLY *about to get out of this god forsaken apartment and get my first house here in Georgia. Wife and I agreed that it's time we get ourselves a dog. What's your favorite bay dog for hog hunting and why? Any that could double as a family pet so long as they get plenty of exercise (wife is a marathon runner) would get bonus points!
> 
> Thanks for your input and sorry if this has been addressed before.


You might wanna get in on a hog dog hunt or 2 before you buy one. I think you might be surprised how it’s done. The guys who do it prefer Blackmouth Cur’s, catahoulas, or mixed up dogs for bay dogs, some jadgs and others breeds including bird dog mixes.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Thanks gents.

Thoughts on either of these guys doubling as a family pet? We're planning to have a decent size (1-2 acre) back yard and have one of us jog or bike with the dog daily. From my research, looks like a bay dog would be a lot easier to have around young kids if you're diligent on training.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Hillbilly stalker said:


> You might wanna get in on a hog dog hunt or 2 before you buy one. I think you might be surprised how it’s done. The guys who do it prefer Blackmouth Cur’s, catahoulas, or mixed up dogs for bay dogs, some jadgs and others breeds including bird dog mixes.



Thanks brother, I've done one hog dog hunt. It was with an outfitter and I gotta tell ya, I wasn't super thrilled with the conditions the dogs were in. They were definitely not part-time hog dogs/part-time family pets. I know there's an older school thought behind hunting dogs but personally I couldn't have a dog whose only job was to hunt. Sadly, wife wouldn't sign off on that either. Anyway, they were using mutts and were purely baying with them, no catch dogs. Not sure the breed mix they were using, been a couple years back.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

All the hog dogs I’ve been around we’re a “ruffer grittier” type dog. They have to be, their gonna get hurt or killed sooner or later. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one be an inside pet and hog dog. Ain’t saying it couldn’t happen.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Hillbilly stalker said:


> All the hog dogs I’ve been around we’re a “ruffer grittier” type dog. They have to be, their gonna get hurt or killed sooner or later. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one be an inside pet and hog dog. Ain’t saying it couldn’t happen.



I hear ya. It definitely makes sense. Was thinking about a pointer-type breed (GSP, GWP) as I know they're a little "softer" and can typically double as "pets" so to speak. But that said, I know being bred for pointing birds in thick brush vs. chasing a  hog are two totally different things.


----------



## NCHillbilly

oldways said:


> Just a little advice if your considering hog hunting your dog you may not want to use the family pet sometimes they don't make it home. Good luck with whatever you decide.


This. I've seen some mighty good , mighty mean bear dogs bred and raised and trained for fighting bears killed or cut to ribbons by our local Russian wild boars.


----------



## akbirdhunter

I sure do appreciate the advice fellas. Tough going finding a good breed that'll double as a family pet and hunting dog outside of duck fetchers! 

Seems like there's some pretty good options out there for hog dog cut "armor", dunno if buying a premium set would change the equation at all.


----------



## Todd E

Please don't do like some of the rogue dog hunters do........and run "bay" dogs all over everybody elses property.

I'm a fan only of running catch dogs (crosses). Hunt to the line and go home.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Wouldn't dream of that or trespassing in general my friend.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

If your wanting a pet/ hunting dog, You might look into a squirrel dog. Lots of people keep their feist in the house. Those and labs are about the only dogs that come with a on & off switch.  Your not going to be successful hog hunting with a single dog, squirrels on the other hand are plentiful and a safer to hunt with just you and the one dog. Nobody gets cut.....unless you pick up a HOT one.  Ask me how I know.  And its about the most fun you can have with your britches on.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Appreciate the insight and it makes sense you'd need a little squad of dogs for hog hunting. Just really enjoy hunting hogs and thought I'd see if there was a good breed that'd double as the family pet. Wife and I both really love GSP/GWPs but sadly there isn't much of a bird hunting game in GA as I've sadly come to learn through experience over the past year or so.

As for squirrel, don't care too much for the meat personally although it does look fun. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Todd E

Find you a bird/bull cross


----------



## akbirdhunter

The ultimate hog dog?


----------



## Pig Predator

I tried this with a boxer/ great dane mix. She started out good but as she got older and "lived" with me, the closer she stayed by. Good squirrel dog and deer pointer but she wont get much farther out of my sight than a couple hundred yards. I've got her on hogs and she'll chase em out and come right back.  I had her in cut gear also and it handicaps her agility majorly,  I guys that's why you see the bay dogs in just collars or short Stryker vests.


----------



## akbirdhunter

Pig Predator said:


> I tried this with a boxer/ great dane mix. She started out good but as she got older and "lived" with me, the closer she stayed by. Good squirrel dog and deer pointer but she wont get much farther out of my sight than a couple hundred yards. I've got her on hogs and she'll chase em out and come right back.  I had her in cut gear also and it handicaps her agility majorly,  I guys that's why you see the bay dogs in just collars or short Stryker vests.



Another reason I love this community. Saving me thousands of dollars and a failed hog dog/pet experiment.

She sure is a good lookin pup. Did she get on hog scent OK and help guide you to the general area?


----------



## Pig Predator

akbirdhunter said:


> Another reason I love this community. Saving me thousands of dollars and a failed hog dog/pet experiment.
> 
> She sure is a good lookin pup. Did she get on hog scent OK and help guide you to the general area?


Not guide me to hog scent but just recognize game trails and scent. She's pointed at turkeys too. When she sees it.. whatever it is, she just freezes up and stares. If it moves, she'll chase it for a bit and come right back. She doesn't ever report with the exception if bears.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Get you a couple beagles. They make great pets, and are fun to rabbit hunt with. And rabbits are delicious. And don't kill dogs.


----------



## Pig Predator

I'm not the one to be giving advice on the hunting dog subject as I didnt listen to advice given to me by hog dog hunters. You dont have to starve them nearly to death but they certainly can't live with you and give you sugars....


----------



## akbirdhunter

Pig Predator said:


> I'm not the one to be giving advice on the hunting dog subject as I didnt listen to advice given to me by hog dog hunters. You dont have to starve them nearly to death but they certainly can't live with you and give you sugars....



I definitely hear ya. Guess what you're saying is a truly good hog dog is gonna need a tough temperament and laser focus on chasing hogs as much as possible. Or put another way, having a part-time hog dog isn't likely gonna pan out well.


----------



## NCHillbilly

akbirdhunter said:


> I definitely hear ya. Guess what you're saying is a truly good hog dog is gonna need a tough temperament and laser focus on chasing hogs as much as possible. Or put another way, having a part-time hog dog isn't likely gonna pan out well.


I spent most of my life keeping hunting dogs. Bear hounds, coon hounds, beagles, squirrel dogs. I have also had pet dogs most of that time. The two do not usually overlap.


----------



## deerpoacher1970

If you want a top notch bay dog you need the right stock of black mouth cur usually no mouth till they ate looking at the hog.


----------



## wag03

I second the squirrel dog advice. I have enjoyed this dog more than any of them. Great around people and children and will loose his mind trying to get a squirrel!


----------



## NCMTNHunter

I’ve seen good coon and bear dogs live in the house and even sleep in the bed with kids. Dogs are capable of being pets and turning the switch on when they get it the woods. Some argue that it hurts their hunting ability. I don’t know that it can be proven one way or the other. 

I do believe that labs and bird dog breeds are best suited for this.  Hounds, beagles, and curs can also make good pets and hunting dogs.  My main concern about hog hunting the family pet is that hog dogs as a rule run a much higher risk of injury than other types of hunting dogs.  You would need to decide if that is something you are you family are willing to deal with.  If having a pet/hunting dog is your goal I wouldn’t be afraid to try it with any other type of dog.


----------



## dtala

Catahoula, end of discussion. I have one that is 13 years old and sleeps in the house, has bayed many a hog in her time.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Bird dog x Bull dog.


----------



## hrstille

Depends on what type of bay dog your looking for. Black mouth's usually don't bark much on track, they usually wind hogs vs using ground scent & they can be funny about running with other dogs. Catahoula's are usually gritty, tight baying dogs which is good & bad. Hounds bark on track the entire time but are usually slow moving dogs. Bird/bulldogs are a crap shoot on catching or baying. All depends on the pack you want & who you hunt with. Some like silent dogs & some like barking dogs. Some like grit & others don't want cut up dogs. They all have their place & you can build a good pack by using some of each. Training & hunting the dogs will make or break them. We run ours in a 5 acre woods pen in the off season & they really pays off.


----------



## Ozark Hunter44

Check into a Mountain Cur, and go squirrel hunting...


----------



## Atomic Anvil

My Mountain Cur pup is turning into a great squirrel and bird dog, and she's also put me on 3 black bear in less than a year.  Incredible family pet too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

A friend of mine who passed away 2 weeks ago (RIP Barry) used 3 or 4 jack russels to bay hogs.  He always said they teamed up on a hog, and the hog couldn't decide which one to avoid and the dogs would latch onto tails, ears, legs and anything else that was still for more than just a second.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

oldways said:


> I'm a blackmouth cur man good solid dog with a head full of sense.


Me too


----------



## stonecreek

greg_n_clayton said:


> Me too


Me three!!!


----------



## stonecreek

I have both lines Ladner and Weatherford. They are a multi tasking breed. Use mine on squirrel, hogs, recovering deer.


----------



## stonecreek

The BMC on the left is a single dog bayer and have killed a pile with her. Will hunt her after deer season is over. 9 years old and still lightening quick.


----------



## Jester896

stonecreek said:


> I have both lines Ladner and Weatherford. They are a multi tasking breed. Use mine on squirrel, hogs, recovering deer.



I didn't know you tracked deer with yours...someone called me a week ago and asked if I knew anybody.


----------



## stonecreek

I use the old Airedale when I track but all mine to some extent will track. Thanks


----------



## splatek

I would love to train or have someone train my catahoula cross to do something other than take up couch space. 
Love him to death but he's a runner.


----------



## Jaymax3510

Nicodemus said:


> I`d get a jagd terrier. Pound for pound, one of the toughest dogs in the world.


I would have to throw the Paddledale terrier in the mix also. A pit bull with that kind of heart would be bad!


----------



## OleCountryBoy

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If your wanting a pet/ hunting dog, You might look into a squirrel dog. Lots of people keep their feist in the house. Those and labs are about the only dogs that come with a on & off switch.  Your not going to be successful hog hunting with a single dog, squirrels on the other hand are plentiful and a safer to hunt with just you and the one dog. Nobody gets cut.....unless you pick up a HOT one.  Ask me how I know.  And its about the most fun you can have with your britches on.



Great idea!  I wouldn't put any of my loved family mutts in a position to run into a wild boar.


----------



## Chrisco6

Malenois. Great family dog, Jill has plenty of sense, good manners inside, can turn it on in the woods with grit to spare. She has caught more than one squirrel before he could tree. Good nose too. Mal. Or Black mouth cur would suit your needs.


----------



## dtala

I have got TWO Mals  currently , a four year old female and a 1 year old male. They are not regular dogs and require a different hand than any other dog I have trained. They are not called Malingators for nothing. I would not advise most folks to get one.

My female is a pet and very sweet. The male is more normal Malinois and is being protection trained. At 75 pounds he is a handful. He is impressive in his bite work.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Very few people need or can handle a Belgian Malinois  as a pet. I’ve trained between 50-60. You better really really do your research. They have the highest prey and play drive of any dog I’ve trained or been around. They love to play...but they play VERY ruff. They require way more exercise than most people can give them. Without it they will become destructive and express their high level energy in ways you cannot imagine, and none of it good. They are a herding dog/ working dog and must be worked hard. There is always an exception to the rule, but talk to any breeder or trainer before you commit to one. I often tell people they are like a 65 lb. Jack Russel terrier, on Red Bull , that love to bite, and are good at it. Often a ten foot chain link fence won’t keep one contained in a yard.


----------



## dtala

I'm on my fifth Mal right now My first was a working K-9 when I was a GW in Alabama. Absolutely the smartest dog I have ever been around. She did everything, and did it excellently....drug detection, game detection, tracking men or wounded deer, finding guns hidden or thrown out of a truck, bite work including handler protection and apprehension of criminals. She didn't allow ANYONE to raise their voice to me or get too close to me, had a 70 or so word human vocabulary. She went to work EVERY day with me and saved my bacon several times.


----------



## dtala

Hillbilly Stalker hit the nail on the head...


----------



## Hoss78

IMO the hunt has been bred out of MOST of the pure bred curs nowadays thanks to the bay pens. A lot of the dogs now seem to look for a hog rather than use their nose. The best pair of dogs I had the pleasure to hunt were a plot and pit cross that you did not hunt on a night that you had to work the next day. This was pre garmin days. With that said the last hog dogs I had was a redtick a plot and a jagd terrier that all barked on track but were very fast for hounds and handled good. I used a black mouth/pit cross to catch with that handled good too.


----------



## Chrisco6

Hillbilly and dtala I agree with the things you say.Not a dog for everyone, they cannot take a heavy hand. I believe they are smarter than thier handlers in most cases. Loves work and and can run all day.Jill understands many of our words and is a joy to be around inside or in the woods.
I gave my opinion to the author based on my experience. She caught and killed a small pig while tracking a deer for me. Brought it to me, got her praise and ear rubs and the finished her track job on the deer. Also loves to go for a jog. Once we figured out how to train each other she has been one of the best dogs I have owned.


----------



## dtala

good looking dog Chris.

My first Mal, Taz, would track wounded deer and didn't hesitate to mix it up with a live wounded deer. She grabbed a huge 220 pound seven year old she bayed. He slung her 20 feet and she hammered right back on him. I had to out her to take a finishing shot.

She worked seven year s as my K-9. In those seven years no one raised their voice to me or ran when we approached..no matter how much dove bait they had out.

R.I.P. Taz...


----------



## Son

Had hog dogs and hounds in the 1960's, early 70's. All kinds, but the best hog catch dog was an airdale, how ever you spell it. Best bay dogs were mixed hounds.


----------



## Hoghunter29

If I was going to have only 1 dog to do both it would be a running catch dog not a bay dog unless u plan on shooting around the dog that’s just my opinion  run a decent cut vest that is light but just like human they have to be conditioned with it. I’ve ran cut vest on every dog  in central Florida all year and never had a dog over heat and haven’t had any problem in ga either


----------



## Hoghunter29

Breed would be a lean 40 or 50lb game pit


----------



## Blackston

Hoghunter29 said:


> Breed would be a lean 40 or 50lb game pit


Pale face was double bred Eli if he could smell him or see his but was caught , my cousin would let me borrow him , early in my hog hunting career. I caught a rank bo hog with him and tied the hog to close to the box ripped both top canines out . I still regret that mistake !!!


----------



## Hoghunter29

Blackston said:


> Pale face was double bred Eli if he could smell him or see his but was caught , my cousin would let me borrow him , early in my hog hunting career. I caught a rank bo hog with him and tied the hog to close to the box ripped both top canines out . I still regret that mistake !!!


Right I got a 3/4 inch wood divider in my box and 1 of mine chewed a hole in it just to get to 1  when that kind of stuff happens it’s a mess


----------



## Woodshound

Been around a lot of dog breeds for a lot of reasons over the years and I'm really struggling with the family pet and hog hunting dog... I've never hunted hogs with dogs but I've been around people who breed hog dogs and they aren't pets.  

Now .. setting aside hog hunting, I'm a long time rhodesian ridgeback guy myself and they'll hit most of your criteria - marathon running wife can run with them, they're wonderful with families and kids, protective but not aggressive, sleep for long stretches, fantastic wilderness companions, tough as nails, intelligent ... and they certainly would be capable of hunting hogs.  I would never do it because they're family pets and I love them way too much to see them gored open by a boar, but rhodesians are physical monsters capable of unbelievable things.  

They are also not for everyone, are difficult to train, and require a firm, steady, loving, consistent, gentle hand as if you lose their trust, they are done with you.  For something so ruthlessly tough that will unconditionally jump between you and danger, they have sensitive souls.  

If you do want to try to hit both criteria, i think your best bet is a blackmouth cur or a treeing walker - friend of mine swears by them as bay dogs and you could conceivably have one as a pet.  Got some Elvis in 'em though, so hope you appreciate a bit of crooning.

Good luck!


----------



## Joe Brandon

Woodshound said:


> Been around a lot of dog breeds for a lot of reasons over the years and I'm really struggling with the family pet and hog hunting dog... I've never hunted hogs with dogs but I've been around people who breed hog dogs and they aren't pets.
> 
> Now .. setting aside hog hunting, I'm a long time rhodesian ridgeback guy myself and they'll hit most of your criteria - marathon running wife can run with them, they're wonderful with families and kids, protective but not aggressive, sleep for long stretches, fantastic wilderness companions, tough as nails, intelligent ... and they certainly would be capable of hunting hogs.  I would never do it because they're family pets and I love them way too much to see them gored open by a boar, but rhodesians are physical monsters capable of unbelievable things.
> 
> They are also not for everyone, are difficult to train, and require a firm, steady, loving, consistent, gentle hand as if you lose their trust, they are done with you.  For something so ruthlessly tough that will unconditionally jump between you and danger, they have sensitive souls.
> 
> If you do want to try to hit both criteria, i think your best bet is a blackmouth cur or a treeing walker - friend of mine swears by them as bay dogs and you could conceivably have one as a pet.  Got some Elvis in 'em though, so hope you appreciate a bit of crooning.
> 
> Good luck!


Man walks a fine line with a dog. To me the dog is everything to the man. The dog works, protects, and loves, he is loved and needed. He puts himself in danger, and sometimes with our own primitive nature we put him in danger engaging in our hobbies. Its a strong relationship that goes way back in the friendships dna I believe.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

A true dogman knows every single time he cuts a dog loose....that may be the very last time they see them alive. It’s a grim reality. But to keep one shut up in a fenced in yard or pen is worse....it’s what their bred to do.


----------



## splatek

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A true dogman knows every single time he cuts a dog loose....that may be the very last time they see them alive. It’s a grim reality. But to keep one shut up in a fenced in yard or pen is worse....it’s what their bred to do.



Man, thinking about getting a new working dog and this is one of the things that gets me everytime. 
I am a catahoula man, but never worked them outside of runs and household stuff. Time to get a woods dog... but that paragraph is a real fear.


----------



## Hoghunter29

oldways said:


> I would do anything for the ones I had if they bayed or caught I was going in without hesitation I have even crosses water between them and a pretty good gator because I knew he was there. But that being said I knew every time the box open they might not be back but they would go out with there boots on. That's why I would put a 300 dollar GPS collar on a 200 dollar dog.


 Yes sir I very much agree that is the way the game goes I didn’t pay a penny for any of the 4 I have but they all catch and have 5-600 on them every time they hit the woods seen me get hit by gators snakes hogs cars  had em drown picked me up from a race and had me fall over dead . U are right every time u put 1 out could be the last time


----------



## Hoghunter29

splatek said:


> Man, thinking about getting a new working dog and this is one of the things that gets me everytime.
> I am a catahoula man, but never worked them outside of runs and household stuff. Time to get a woods dog... but that paragraph is a real fear.


. 
I have seen way more dogs get killed by things other then hogs and that’s running hounds curs and running catch dogs it is a very dangerous sport do what u can to protect your dog and hope he makes it out alive.  Some will see retirement age and some won’t  had a friend of mine bought a dog had it 2 years it got killed and he sold every dog he had and never went hunting again best advice I can give you is if you get into learn how to stitch and staple and keep everything in your truck


----------



## splatek

Hoghunter29 said:


> .
> I have seen way more dogs get killed by things other then hogs and that’s running hounds curs and running catch dogs it is a very dangerous sport do what u can to protect your dog and hope he makes it out alive.  Some will see retirement age and some won’t  had a friend of mine bought a dog had it 2 years it got killed and he sold every dog he had and never went hunting again best advice I can give you is if you get into learn how to stitch and staple and keep everything in your truck



Thanks. I've stitched and stapled several animals in the past as part of the research I used to do. I think my biggest hurdle will be if I ever get a dog to work is to convince the woman and my boys that the dog'll be ok.


----------



## splatek

Hoghunter29 said:


> .
> I have seen way more dogs get killed by things other then hogs and that’s running hounds curs and running catch dogs it is a very dangerous sport do what u can to protect your dog and hope he makes it out alive.  Some will see retirement age and some won’t  had a friend of mine bought a dog had it 2 years it got killed and he sold every dog he had and never went hunting again best advice I can give you is if you get into learn how to stitch and staple and keep everything in your truck



Thanks. I've stitched and stapled several animals in the past as part of the research I used to do. I think my biggest hurdle will be if I ever get a dog to work is to convince the woman and my boys that the dog'll be ok.


----------



## Hoghunter29

splatek said:


> Thanks. I've stitched and stapled several animals in the past as part of the research I used to do. I think my biggest hurdle will be if I ever get a dog to work is to convince the woman and my boys that the dog'll be ok.


Yes sir I do understand I have 6 kids myself and I only hunt with them and my ole lady now days .  Wasn’t sure how she was gonna take it first time she seen 1 get cut  when she did the only thing she said was that she understands why I tell them all the time that anytime we go could be the last for the dogs


----------



## Son

Best breed is one that will bay until you tell it to catch. Have seen some mixed up dogs that were mighty good hog dogs. Best I ever had was Airedale/Redbone cross. Had two of em. Both named Butch so I only had to call once to get both to come.


----------



## Blackston

Son said:


> Best breed is one that will bay until you tell it to catch. Have seen some mixed up dogs that were mighty good hog dogs. Best I ever had was Airedale/Redbone cross. Had two of em. Both named Butch so I only had to call once to get both to come.


Hog dogs have great names ... I’ve hunted with a Fancy , fish stick , ashtray , pale face , junkyard, Bonnie ,Ginger , Bacon  , Tank , That’s just a few but ,,, 2 named Butch that’s awesome!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A true dogman knows every single time he cuts a dog loose....that may be the very last time they see them alive. It’s a grim reality. But to keep one shut up in a fenced in yard or pen is worse....it’s what their bred to do.


This is why I own coondogs and not bear/hog dogs. I know stuff can still happen to a coondog, but with a Garmin and some sense, I can usually keep my dogs fairly safe. Ill take the Duke boys to school on driving through the woods if I see my dog heading towards a road.


----------



## dtala

my old Cat is named Gris-gris, pronounced gre-gre. Cajun for a hex


----------



## danielk

Has anyone tried an english bull terrier on hogs? I own one and they are hard dogs. I've owned gamebred apbts and while the ebt isn't on par with them they are super tough. A bit more well-rounded. I know they use them quite a bit in Australia as catch dogs. I'd also like to see how a Japanese Tosa or Rhodesian Ridgeback would do.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Try the Argentino Dogo, Great Dane or Tibitian Mastiff


----------



## Timberjack86

ArmyTaco said:


> This is why I own coondogs and not bear/hog dogs. I know stuff can still happen to a coondog, but with a Garmin and some sense, I can usually keep my dogs fairly safe. Ill take the Duke boys to school on driving through the woods if I see my dog heading towards a road.


Lost many a good dog coon hunting. Some hit by cars, some shot by people for some reason or another. Had a couple stolen, even had one hang it's self one time. Coon went in a hole in the fork of a tree about 5 foot off the ground. Dog went up stuck her head in the hole and her tracking collar got stuck. She quit barking and we tracked her to the tree. I'll never forget that sight.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Timberjack86 said:


> Lost many a good dog coon hunting. Some hit by cars, some shot by people for some reason or another. Had a couple stolen, even had one hang it's self one time. Coon went in a hole in the fork of a tree about 5 foot off the ground. Dog went up stuck her head in the hole and her tracking collar got stuck. She quit barking and we tracked her to the tree. I'll never forget that sight.


Yep...lots of ways to loose one. Snake bite is a biggie around here, or the highway. We had trouble with peoples lose pit bulls (yard dogs) coming in on our dogs. Had 2 stolen off the tree before. You never know, I try to keep one in the batters box just because of that.


----------



## GLS

Gator trappers' necropsies often find deer dog collars in gator guts.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

Blue-ticks for your hounds.

Biggest, baddest pit-mix for your catch dog. 
Put a Kevlar vest on it!

The catch-dog needs to be suicidal, if live-catching or knifing.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

A good pit-mix catch-dog may be the most impressive animal that I have ever seen.   I've even hunted in Africa 2 times.

I had a 35-pound brindle fiest/Catahoula cur, that had no fear.

 She took on a big red pit one morning at my house.


The pit didn't kill her, but was shaking her around like a rag-doll.

I, foolishly, tried to break them up with a piece of firewood, to no avail.

I should have had a rifle!



With that being said, everyone needs a rifle close to their front/back/side outside door, even if it's a .22.

You can put an end to almost any nefarious encounter with only a shot or two.

Animals, and goobs with handguns don't have a clue!


----------



## DynamicDennis

Whatever dog has the grit to do what you want, seen all types of good dogs. Big curr dogs 70-85 pds male, have always been best for me. I've had a couple fine ones.


----------



## Throwback

Robust Redhorse said:


> A good pit-mix catch-dog may be the most impressive animal that I have ever seen.   I've even hunted in Africa 2 times.
> 
> I had a 35-pound brindle fiest/Catahoula cur, that had no fear.
> 
> She took on a big red pit one morning at my house.
> 
> 
> The pit didn't kill her, but was shaking her around like a rag-doll.
> 
> I, foolishly, tried to break them up with a piece of firewood, to no avail.
> 
> I should have had a rifle!
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, everyone needs a rifle close to their front/back/side outside door, even if it's a .22.
> 
> You can put an end to almost any nefarious encounter with only a shot or two.
> 
> Animals, and goobs with handguns don't have a clue!


Yep. There’s a pit looking dog (complete with tow strap as a tie off he chewed in half) in my neighborhood. My Lacy dog bum rushes him every time she sees him.


----------



## treemanjohn

Great thread. Any dog breed has potential to be a great bay dog if they have grit. Best I've ever seen was a standard Schnauzer. It was smart and fast and impossible for a hog to get a lick on it

Keep the property size and length of run in mind. Big dogs/big muscle. They take a big oxygen load to fuel those muscles and most don't have the gas tank for it.


----------



## Throwback

treemanjohn said:


> Great thread. Any dog breed has potential to be a great bay dog if they have grit. Best I've ever seen was a standard Schnauzer. It was smart and fast and impossible for a hog to get a lick on it
> 
> Keep the property size and length of run in mind. Big dogs/big muscle. They take a big oxygen load to fuel those muscles and most don't have the gas tank for it.


I watched a video on Facebook I wish I could share. It was a Rhodesian ridgeback chasing a UTV down a farm road.  Then a blue Lacy was visible from WAY behjnd it. The lacy caught the ridgeback, caught the UTV and the UTV had to speed up to get away. 
Crazy difference in the breeds running .


----------



## Robust Redhorse

If I could put together a team, it would be Catahoola Curs as chase and bay dogs, and a BIG pit-mix (with a suicidal mindset) and a Kevlar vest as my catch dog.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Read this thread with interest. 

Back in the 70’s, I had a small female pit, brindle and maybe 35 lbs - her name was Dixie. 

Great house and yard dog but unfortunately, in my youth - I allowed and even encouraged some people aggression in her. My fault all the way. Loved us but she was not trustworthy around strangers in certain circumstances. 

She had some food aggression also. I could take a T bone steak from her (simply by asking for it) but it was not wise for others to try. 

She knew, inherently, how to catch hogs - she had never seen one in her life and the first one she saw - she did not say much, just feinted in a few times (gauging pig speed, I think) then grabbed an ear / side of face and rolled hard. Pig went down (maybe only a 75 lb pig) and as long as it held still, she just laid there and rested. When it did not hold still, she cranked up the hurt. 

I am approaching retirement and trying to decide on whether or not to get a dog. It is a big responsibility and we like to travel. 

If I get one, it will be an APBT or a Staffordshire Terrier. I prefer a female and I prefer smaller to bigger. I largely would want a simple companion and a dog that would track a wounded deer. 

Dixie was the smartest dog I ever saw and had a high drive to please. If you could get her to understand what you wanted, she did it. 


All if this to say that a smart pit based dog might be a good house / hunt dog.


----------

